# Podcast recommendations?



## lofiFlavors (Nov 7, 2018)

Hey guys! I was wondering if you had any podcast recommendations, I love to laugh, so comedy podcasts are my absolute favorite. What are some of your favorites?


----------



## Jojer (Nov 7, 2018)

I prefer true crime stuff like Up & Vanished and Sword & Scale but I also listen to Furcast. I do enjoy Ridiculous History as well.


----------



## lofiFlavors (Nov 7, 2018)

Jojer said:


> I prefer true crime stuff like Up & Vanished and Sword & Scale but I also listen to Furcast. I do enjoy Ridiculous History as well.



Thanks for the recommendations Jojer! I'm going on a smol road trip on Friday to visit some family, so I'm gonna download some of these and check em out.


----------



## Taku (Nov 12, 2018)

www.spreaker.com: Not News

This one is mildly entertaining.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2018)

Sleepy Cabin is great.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 12, 2018)

Dan Carlin's Hardcore History is good. Long and epic, but really detailed and good. 

Sword and Scale is great, although I feel like the episodes are getting shorter lazier, and filled with much more advertising... but still an excellent podcast. 

Casefile True Crime is excellent. Good cases and presentation, plus the narrator is an Aussie and his voice makes me... well.... yeah, I love it.. I'll just leave that there. 

Timesuck with Dan Cummings is fantastic so well. Really well researched, and he is a comedian. Love his standup, and love his topics... they range from nefarious cult groups, to serial killers, to UFOs. 

Finally...
Last Podcast on the Left is great!

What good podcasts and apps for podcasts have good furr friendly content? Asking for a friend lol


----------



## lofiFlavors (Nov 12, 2018)

I love Dan Carlin's Hardcore History! I would always listen to one if I had a long drawing assignment to do. As for furr friendly content I have no clue TwT


----------



## dreemie (Jan 1, 2019)

My Brother My Brother And Me, and regardless of whether or not you like rpgs, The Adventure Zone!


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 2, 2019)

Do yourself a favor, listen to Wolf 359. Of all the media I've watched, read, and listened to, it's my favorite- which is a huge compliment, considering how much content I've consumed. It's comedic, it's heartbreaking, it goes from cheesy to too enrapturing to pause. And it's a completed series.


----------

